# Mount Snow 3-9-13



## ss20 (Mar 9, 2013)

PP in morning, firm slush in PM
Skied 10 to 4
Sunny, 40 degrees

Booted up and exited the Sundance lodge to a slightly less crowded main base area than on a normal Saturday.  I headed straight to the North Face, and found all the people.  7 minutes in the singles line to ride the Challenger Triple, yes, both chairs were running.  Skied Ripcord for the first time ever!  Yeah, I found out this trail is deserving of its Expert rating.  Sides had nice, soft, powdery moguls, while the middle had ice moguls.  Lapped it 4 times.  Did the trees next to Oylimpic twice, still had thick coverage.  By now it was 1 and I decided to head over to Sunbrook.  Everyone followed me!  5 minutes in line for the Beartrap lift!  The trail Beartrap, however, had puuuuuurrrrrrfect round, soft moguls.  It was only 40 degrees, but it felt like 60.  People were taking off their shirts!  It was quite a scene!  Thank you to the instructor who did a couple runs with me to work on my mogul skills.  Skied Beartrap till 2, then went over to the main face.  Canyon and One More Time laps ended my day.  Great day to kick off spring skiing!


----------



## Conrad (Mar 9, 2013)

Sounds like a good day of skiing! Thanks for the report. Any lift photographs? ;-)


----------



## Euler (Mar 10, 2013)

Sounds great!   Beartrap on a warm sunny day is amazing!


----------



## ss20 (Mar 10, 2013)

Pictures of Ripcord and the woods to the skier's right of Ripcord.










Sorry Conrad!  No lift pictures this time!  I'm about 3/4 of the way done with my Bluebird report on R-M.


----------



## Conrad (Mar 10, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Sorry Conrad!  No lift pictures this time!  I'm about 3/4 of the way done with my Bluebird report on R-M.



Don't be sorry, I just figured I would ask. Glad you had a great day!


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 10, 2013)

It's funny no picture can really show how steep that trail is.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 10, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> It's funny no picture can really show how steep that trail is.



Got that right!  Standing atop that headwall, I felt my fear of heights kicking in!  Steepest trail I ever skied!  Next step: Outer Limits


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Got that right!  Standing atop that headwall, I felt my fear of heights kicking in!  Steepest trail I ever skied!  Next step: Outer Limits



Even though they're both essentially the same degree of steepness, Ripcord has always seemed steeper/tougher to me than outer limits- my guess is that it has much more to due with OL's wide width and atleast subconsciously that gives me a bit of a bailout zone, whereas Ripcord's relative narrowness doesn't give nearly as much lateral bailout zone should you miss a turn!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Got that right! Standing atop that headwall, I felt my fear of heights kicking in! Steepest trail I ever skied! Next step: Outer Limits



Actually, I think for once those pictures do the trail justice. Especially the 4th one.


----------



## vcunning (Mar 11, 2013)

It was a spectacular weekend, except for my brilliant visiting nephew (full academic scholarship in Biomedical engineering, plays in a band at some pretty big venues and has girlfriends that are all models) forgot to put sunscreen on his Irish face.  But conditions were just absolutely great.  It was a perfect day for an old guy like me to tear up some very soft bumps.  I'm still sore.

DrJeff, sorry to hear about E's DNQ.  Knowing her competitive nature, I'm sure she was less than pleased.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2013)

vcunning said:


> It was a spectacular weekend, except for my brilliant visiting nephew (full academic scholarship in Biomedical engineering, plays in a band at some pretty big venues and has girlfriends that are all models) forgot to put sunscreen on his Irish face.  But conditions were just absolutely great.  It was a perfect day for an old guy like me to tear up some very soft bumps.  I'm still sore.
> 
> DrJeff, sorry to hear about E's DNQ.  Knowing her competitive nature, I'm sure she was less than pleased.



Wow college sure has changed


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 11, 2013)

vcunning said:


> It was a spectacular weekend, except for my brilliant visiting nephew (full academic scholarship in Biomedical engineering, plays in a band at some pretty big venues and has girlfriends that are all models) *forgot to put sunscreen on his Irish face*.  But conditions were just absolutely great.  It was a perfect day for an old guy like me to tear up some very soft bumps.  I'm still sore.
> 
> DrJeff, sorry to hear about E's DNQ.  Knowing her competitive nature, I'm sure she was less than pleased.


My face is only 1/4 Irish, that's enough, I look like a raccoon today, badge of honor. Mt Snow is on my hit list...some day. Ripcord looks yummy, Blockbuster at Platty was sublime yesterday.


----------

